# Nintendo responds to kid’s request for nonbinary Pokémon



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 22, 2021)

​Twitter user, @PleaseBeGneiss claims his kid had sent a letter to Nintendo of America so the company creates "Non Binary Pokemon" @PleaseBeGneiss helped his son find the address of Nintendo
Of America.



Above, is the handwritten letter that was written by @PleaeeBeGneiss's kid. Below is Nintendo's letter back

]


https://twitter.com/PleaseBeGneiss/...ntheknow.com/post/nonbinary-pokemon-nintendo/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)

inb4 shitstorm


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 22, 2021)

"kid"
there are already non binary pokemon. why not ask about trainers instead?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 22, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> "kid"
> there are already non binary pokemon. why not ask about trainers instead?


There is?


----------



## Osakasan (Jun 22, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> "kid"
> there are already non binary pokemon. why not ask about trainers instead?



Genderless pokemon aren't nonbinary pokemon, they're genderless pokemon

By the way, Pokémon XY has a trans trainer, that's a start and something they could build upon


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Twitter user, @PleaseBeGneiss claims his kid had sent a letter to Nintendo of America so the company creates "Non Binary Pokemon" @PleaseBeGneiss helped his son find the address of Nintendo
> Of America.
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 22, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> "kid"
> there are already non binary pokemon. why not ask about trainers instead?


A couple things about this.

First, non-binary and genderless aren't mutually exclusive, the terms don't mean the same thing. More than that, Pokemon that _are_ genderless are probably closer to being sex-less, in that there's no differentiation between them on a genetic/chromosomal level, so even as far as genderless goes they aren't exactly that.

Second, who cares if it's a kid or not. The letter's valid.

And third I do actually partially agree with the trainer thing, though I think it's mostly fine as trainers aren't always classified one way or the other. Wouldn't mind some clear representation though.


----------



## Osakasan (Jun 23, 2021)

machomuu said:


> non-binary and genderless aren't mutually exclusive



It was me who excluded genderless from non-binary, so that was my bad. I'm sorry.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 23, 2021)

They actually have them already (sort of?) All the legendariers as far as I know are genderless (except two)

https://pokemon.fandom.com/wiki/Gender#Genderless_Pok.C3.A9mon

But hey, why not make a non-binary. Doesn't really matter or not in the universe of Pokemon!

EDIT: Props for the kid using SNAILMAIL! Makes them definitiv to read the letter. It's actually a good way to look for a job.


----------



## duwen (Jun 23, 2021)

I thought that Pokémon were an analogy for animals in our actual, natural, world? If so Nintendo/Game Freak already nailed the correct gender diversity ratio... or is there a movement out there deciding that our non-human population isn't diverse enough?


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 23, 2021)

I like Porygon2.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2021)

all pokemon are genderless didn't you notice none of them have cock n balls or tits?!


----------



## duwen (Jun 23, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> ...tits?!


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 23, 2021)

Promotional Item (x2). Neat.

I didn't expect kids to think about stuff like nonbinary gender. Maybe I'm old and times have changed.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 23, 2021)

noice.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2021)

Please leave these kind of things out of a kid game.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 23, 2021)

duwen said:


>


not to mention Zoroua was "gender fluid" in the movie (turned into Dawn a few times and some legendaries have a "supposed" Gender too Latios/Latias to name two


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 23, 2021)

I'll take "Shit that never happened for 1000, Alex"

Aw that joke is still kinda sad. RIP Alex.

Anyway if you feel the need to be pandered to in a children's videogame (or any videogame honestly), seek help. It's embarrassing that people want shit shoehorned into games, movies and tv shows just for the sake of it being there. Nothing like a little bit of pointless corporate pandering to really further a cause!


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 23, 2021)

MAKE MR. MIME GAY YOU COWARDS


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 23, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> Please leave these kind of things out of a kid game.


Why? Kids can't be with nonbinaries? Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> Please leave these kind of things out of a kid game.


Why? There's nothing inappropriate about adding non-cis characters to these games.

I really hope more games just remove gendered options and allow the player to just make their character however they see fit. That's an even better option and many games have been making this an option already.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why? There's nothing inappropriate about adding non-cis characters to these games.
> 
> I really hope more games just remove gendered options and allow the player to just make their character however they see fit. That's an even better option and many games have been making this an option already.


Exactly, being non binary isn't adult content


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 24, 2021)

The response if people were sane: No kid, get a life and some help.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> The response if people were sane: No kid, get a life and some help.


Why would that be the sane response?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> The response if people were sane: No kid, get a life and some help.


What's wrong with a kid asking for a company to help a community of an unpopular gender?


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jun 24, 2021)

huh, there are already nonbinary, trans and genderless pokemon ( and trainers!! )
but if it will make people feel better, then sure, why not


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> What's wrong with a kid asking for a company to help a community of an unpopular gender?





Lilith Valentine said:


> Why would that be the sane response?


Cuz nonbinary in humans doesn't exist and doesn't need to be shoved into a kids game, even in fictional creatures. :3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Cuz nonbinary in humans doesn't exist and doesn't need to be shoved into a kids game, even in fictional creatures. :3


Well shit, guess I'm glad to be a non-binary demon./s
Seriously, though non-binary people do exist and no about of this back and forth will change anything. Just because you refuse to acknowledge or respect people, doesn't mean their identity doesn't exist.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Well shit, guess I'm glad to be a non-binary demon./s
> Seriously, though non-binary people do exist and no about of this back and forth will change anything. Just because you refuse to acknowledge or respect people, doesn't make their identity doesn't exist.


I thought you were transgender?


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 24, 2021)

100% a cringey adult that wrote this, kids in that age aren't asking for that nonsense.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I thought you were transgender?


I guess I am part of the trans community but I am actually intersex and consider myself genderfluid (although, I almost always just masc agender,) which is part of the non-binary community. Non-Binary does fall under the "trans umbrella."


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> 100% a cringey adult that wrote this, kids in that age aren't asking for that nonsense.


You call nonbinaries nonsense? Or am I just misunderstanding you


----------



## bigdom89 (Jun 24, 2021)

Look im sure im going to get a lot of shit about this but honestly I don't care at this point. But I have been playing pokemon since its creation. So as long as pokemon doesn't fuck with their formula of male and female trainers and gender less pokemon like legendaries, then ill continue to play the games. And for all you people who think gender doesn't matter, or that there is not only male and female genders in this world, then I want you to go get milk from a bull and show me a rooster that will lay eggs. Fuck this non binary shit. Binary belongs in electronics not living organisms. Damn you are stupid. Get off your entitled sorry ass and acknowledge your either male or female.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You call nonbinaries nonsense? Or am I just misunderstanding you


Yep I do. Everything in that spectrum is, and is just a pathetic cry for some attention, also forcing this kinda stuff on people that could not care less about them (someone like me). I am not actively engaging arguments with such people, nor am I calling them slurs or anything else when I walk across someone in real life, hell I even have a friend who was male before and is now in a lesbian engagement with her partner, and even they are tired of this community of snowflakes crying nonstop for attention.



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It's a rare gender, but it does exist. I understand you aren't trying to be rude but people didn't chose what they identified as, please reconsider


Oh yes, they definetly willingly choose what they identify as, they also try to constantly put other people into their crawer thinking concept.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

bigdom89 said:


> Look im sure im going to get a lot of shit about this but honestly I don't care at this point. But I have been playing pokemon since its creation. So as long as pokemon doesn't fuck with their formula of male and female trainers and gender less pokemon like legendaries, then ill continue to play the games. And for all you people who think gender doesn't matter, or that there is not only male and female genders in this world, then I want you to go get milk from a bull and show me a rooster that will lay eggs. Fuck this non binary shit. Binary belongs in electronics not living organisms. Damn you are stupid. Get off your entitled sorry ass and acknowledge your either male or female.


It's a rare gender, but it does exist. I understand you aren't trying to be rude but people didn't chose what they identified as, please reconsider

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HalfScoper said:


> Yep I do. Everything in that spectrum is, and is just a pathetic cry for some attention, also forcing this kinda stuff on people that could not care less about them (someone like me). I am not actively engaging arguments with such people, nor am I calling them slurs or anything else when I walk across someone in real life, hell I even have a friend who was male before and is now in a lesbian engagement with her partner, and even they are tired of this community of snowflakes crying nonstop for attention.


Spectrum? As in Autism Spectrum? Look I understand the community is all around the world and sharing pride but you don't understand what it's like to be extremely different


----------



## bigdom89 (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It's a rare gender, but it does exist. I understand you aren't trying to be rude but people didn't chose what they identified as, please reconsider
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


look your right im not trying to be rude but all im asking is don't push something like this into a game that has to do with real world problems leave it alone thats all im saying


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

bigdom89 said:


> look your right im not trying to be rude but all im asking is don't push something like this into a game that has to do with real world problems leave it alone thats all im saying


I mean but is adding a gender a real world problem? It just makes them feel comfortable


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It's a rare gender, but it does exist. I understand you aren't trying to be rude but people didn't chose what they identified as, please reconsider
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The only difference here is how damaged their brains are and how blatantly they do not search therapy but instead walk around and even try to spread this onto kids that do not even remotely understand what is going on, not even knowing the concept of love and relationship besides towards their parents.
And this is not biased talking, it's a fact that the so called gender dysphoria is a mental illness, yet we are told to fully accept those people, even if that means that they call everyone that does not support them slurs the same way they claim being offended aswell.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Gender is considered to be on a spectrum and beyond the binary male/female. There's also research that shows that sex is also on a spectrum, with a wide variety of different arguments.
> I've kind of stopped debating with those kinds of comments and just started ignoring people. I am not about to debate people on their outdated ideas of gender and sex, it's not worth it anymore.


"Research" by biased "scientists" that of course only ask those kinda people for their opinions, not even trying to neutrally answer this question, which would then result in the same answer is always:
sex is biological and there are only two, gender is directly linked to it and there aren't 52 or how much ever they claim to be.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Not a problem, I happen to know a lot about this area and literally studying in the field of psychology that is relevant to the topic of gender and sexuality.


Yeah, exactly those kind of "experts" I am talking about smh


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It's a rare gender, but it does exist. I understand you aren't trying to be rude but people didn't chose what they identified as, please reconsider
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Gender is considered to be on a spectrum and beyond the binary male/female. There's also research that shows that sex is also on a spectrum, with a wide variety of different combinations.
I've kind of stopped debating with those kinds of comments and just started ignoring people. I am not about to debate people on their outdated ideas of gender and sex, it's not worth it anymore. Threads like these just help me know what users to avoid.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Gender is considered to be on a spectrum and beyond the binary male/female. There's also research that shows that sex is also on a spectrum, with a wide variety of different arguments.
> I've kind of stopped debating with those kinds of comments and just started ignoring people. I am not about to debate people on their outdated ideas of gender and sex, it's not worth it anymore.


Thanks for telling me, didn't know that


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Thanks for telling me, didn't know that


Not a problem, I happen to know a lot about this area and literally studying in the field of psychology that is relevant to the topic of gender and sexuality.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> The only difference here is how damaged their brains are and how blatantly they do not search therapy but instead walk around and even try to spread this onto kids that do not even remotely understand what is going on, not even knowing the concept of love and relationship besides towards their parents.
> And this is not biased talking, it's a fact that the so called gender dysphoria is a mental illness, yet we are told to fully accept those people, even if that means that they call everyone that does not support them slurs the same way they claim being offended aswell.


Do you think people who are non binary need therapy?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Not a problem, I happen to an expert in this area and literally studying in the field of psychology that is relevant to the topic of gender and sexuality.


Yeah, I don't know much about this stuff
Back in 2018 and before, I used to discriminate against communities like this
but after some time
I realized people are people


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

I know kids can be smarter than people realize... But i'm willing to bet it was mostly grown ass adults sending those letters.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Do you think people who are non binary need therapy?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you have any questions, you can always message me here or on Discord if you are more comfortable with that. I am always open to answering questions and helping people out.
I used to be anti-enby (non-binary.) A few months back I literally had a memory show up in my Facebook memories that read, "Genderfluid people are just women seeking attention." The irony of me coping with my own identity and hating myself as result. Growth happens and people can get better if they are willing to take time and learn from others.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> I know kids can be smarter than people realize... But i'm willing to bet it was mostly grown ass adults sending those letters.


People actually accused the Twitter guy of that. He denied the claim


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

to all the transphobes in the replies: non binary people are valid and them existing isn't a political issue, cry


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> to all the transphobes in the replies: non binary people are valid and them existing isn't a political issue, cry


Finally I agree with Stealphie on something


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> People actually accused the Twitter guy of that. He denied the claim


Ah yes, the classic "You gotta believe me bro" defense.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Ah yes, the classic "You gotta believe me bro" defense.


They were kinda suspicious
They said something like "Stop bullying my child for helping the world"


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> They were kinda suspicious
> They said something like "Stop bullying my child for helping the world"


Ok... that pretty much confirms it to ke fake.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> to all the transphobes in the replies: non binary people are valid and them existing isn't a political issue, cry


No and yes, because you people make it a political issue for the rest.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Ok... that pretty much confirms it to ke fake.


Even if it was an adult it would still be nice of them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HalfScoper said:


> No and yes, because you people make it a political issue for the rest.


Yeah, people can treat social issues as political issues


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Even if it was an adult it would still be nice of them
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Not if is intentions were clearly to use the LGBT+ community for brownie points... Which lets be honest alot of people do.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> No and yes, because you people make it a political issue for the rest.


"Non binary people exist"
"wtf such politics???"


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

If it helps this thread, there has already been a non-binary Pokémon, their name is Crystal the Glaceon. There, everyone should be happy now. A non-binary Pokémon is real and no one can tell me that they aren't because I am Crystal the Glaceon


First picture by @Bubsy Bobcat and the second by my old friend, Vee


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yeah, people can treat social issues as political issues


No. I am bisexual myself and according to this braindead community I am allegedly demisexual aswell. Point being is a) I definitely am not gonna let them put me in the "demisexual drawer" just because I have similar behaviour patterns, and b) I also don't get on people's nerves by telling them "that I want more bisexual action in movies or games" because I am sane enought to understand, that the majority of this world is heterosexual and absolutely does not have to respect the fact that the minority tries to enforce their believes onto the rest.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Every transphobe here
I was just like you
I grew up in a childhood where the word gay was a curse word
My family was once against gays (not as much anymore)
I was this person who thought people who weren't like me where just unacceptable and sinful
However, I thought to myself in 2018, why can't people love who they love and why do people hate transgenders for being transgender.
I realized it was through experience that gave me these thoyghts .
I decided that God created you the way you are, gay, straight, non binary, blakc , white, trans etc. 
After a while I tried to fight it and now I've befriended members of the LGBT community and I finally now realize people identify the way they identify
Its hard accepting new things but its the truth
I don't really like the idea of putting pride flags everywhere but I believe that people should be loved just they way they are


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> No. I am bisexual myself and according to this braindead community I am allegedly demisexual aswell. Point being is a) I definitely am not gonna let them put me in the "demisexual drawer" just because I have similar behaviour patterns, and b) I also don't get on people's nerves by telling them "that I want more bisexual action in movies or games" because I am sane enought to understand, that the majority of this world is heterosexual and absolutely does not have to respect the fact that the minority tries to enforce their believes onto the rest.






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


>


also before you say "but *character*'s only personality trait is gay!!!" that's not the fault of representation it is just bad writing/a bad character.


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> all pokemon are genderless didn't you notice none of them have cock n balls or tits?!


Okay listen here you-


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> all pokemon are genderless didn't you notice none of them have cock n balls or tits?!


This is why I like you


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 267896


It kinda does when the content ends up being that we have to like this character because he, she, they,xe, ze, sie, co, is a Black Latino Non Binary person who won't shut up about being a Black Latino Non Binary person. Comic Books went through this and nobody liked it, nobody likes a chatacter thats a Black Latino Non Binary person when thats all they are. You think i watched Captain America because he's a blonde straight white guy? I watched becuase his character is quite complex, with enough layers to keep you invested in the stuff he's doing. If they'd made the exact same movie with the exact characterization of Captain America but with the only difference being that he was gay. I wouldn't be "Ohh they destroyed a classic with this woke shit" i would be "Fuck Yeah, its Captain America" 

And that's my issue with all that forced reprecentation we're seeing in media. We should't be forced to like a character only because he's part of the LGTB+ Spectrum or the color of skin, we should liked the character because of his personality, his archievements, his struggles, stuff like that and not because of labels.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 267896
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Your quickly made meme lacks quality, uses a dead template and is just cringe, also it does affect the quality for worse, because the plot mostly gets centered about their traits, and this is not limited to minorities in case of the snowflake community.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Imagine being Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic
That is a real word
It means you're against long names
What a twist!


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

So, for those of you saying a trainer, that's a genius idea for representation. However, it may be thrown off by different countries having different regulations and social norms. Need I remind you all that Pokemon is from Japan and not the U.S. or the U.K.? Something else that might throw it off is them creating fully-accessible clothing to make some of the characters get near to cross-dressing for this representation, like Animal Crossing, where I can wear a Peach dress and nobody cares.

Another thing, if not bigger, is the amount of other representation demands they would be swarmed with if they bend to a transgender character or non-binary. It's that they would be swarmed with stuff like "let me decide my character sexuality" or "add x, y, or z representative feature." If they keep this standard like they have it, it's better than creating a larger hatebase through not bending to _everybody's _representation request.

I'm still on your side, but there are things you need to remember about this sort of marketing they do.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 24, 2021)

this thread:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> So, for those of you saying a trainer, that's a genius idea for representation. However, it may be thrown off by different countries having different regulations and social norms. Need I remind you all that Pokemon is from Japan and not the U.S. or the U.K.? Something else that might throw it off is them creating fully-accessible clothing to make some of the characters get near to cross-dressing for this representation, like Animal Crossing, where I can wear a Peach dress and nobody cares.
> 
> Another thing, if not bigger, is the amount of other representation demands they would be swarmed with if they bend to a transgender character or non-binary. It's that they would be swarmed with stuff like "let me decide my character sexuality" or "add x, y, or z representative feature." If they keep this standard like they have it, it's better than creating a larger hatebase through not bending to _everybody's _representation request.
> 
> I'm still on your side, but there are things you need to remember about this sort of marketing they do.


They can always just go with Monster Hunter Rise and several other games and just say, "Fuck it, pick a body type, voice, etc. and we even removed gender restrictions on clothing." This gives more customizations while avoiding the "controversies" of including LGBT+ people.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They can always just go with Monster Hunter Rise and several other games and just say, "Fuck it, pick a body type, voice, etc. and we even removed gender restrictions on clothing." This gives more customizations while avoiding the "controversies" of including LGBT+ people.


Yes,  BUT currently other countries have different restrictions, not that its a good thing


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> It kinda does when the content ends up being that we have to like this character because he, she, they,xe, ze, sie, co, is a Black Latino Non Binary person who won't shut up about being a Black Latino Non Binary person. Comic Books went through this and nobody liked it, nobody likes a chatacter thats a Black Latino Non Binary person when thats all they are. You think i watched Captain America because he's a blonde straight white guy? I watched becuase his character is quite complex, with enough layers to keep you invested in the stuff he's doing. If they'd made the exact same movie with the exact characterization of Captain America but with the only difference being that he was gay. I wouldn't be "Ohh they destroyed a classic with this woke shit" i would be "Fuck Yeah, its Captain America"
> 
> And that's my issue with all that forced reprecentation we're seeing in media. We should't be forced to like a character only because he's part of the LGTB+ Spectrum or the color of skin, we should liked the character because of his personality, his archievements, his struggles, stuff like that and not because of labels.


That isn't the representation's fault though? That's the writers' fault for making a poorly written character?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HalfScoper said:


> Your quickly made meme lacks quality, uses a dead template and is just cringe, also it does affect the quality for worse, because the plot mostly gets centered about their traits, and this is not limited to minorities in case of the snowflake community.


Read the above


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this thread:
> View attachment 267899


I laughed out loud..


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They can always just go with Monster Hunter Rise and several other games and just say, "Fuck it, pick a body type, voice, etc. and we even removed gender restrictions on clothing." This gives more customizations while avoiding the "controversies" of including LGBT+ people.


True, but that attracts different people to different things. You'll have the people who stick with the norm, those who stick with a character so overtly gay RuPaul wants to hire them for his Drag Race, and the always common, always hated, always feared absolute horndogs who pimp out the female selection with enormous boobs. I think, just with what's in store for Nintendo, they're gonna stick with M/F selection in Pokemon for the near future.

The other part of that is customization. The Mii engine is easy because they have such simple design, but Pokemon goes further with their designs in some cases. That means you need a full, new engine built exactly to customize every Pokemon Trainer's body, face, hair, etc. (which is more complicated than what the Mii Engine can do), and would ultimately result in delays on the Pokemon experience everybody wants.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 24, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> Please leave these kind of things out of a kid game.



keep politicz outta muh videahgames 

- An Epic Gamer Moment


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this thread:
> View attachment 267899


True accuracy


----------



## Shenrai (Jun 24, 2021)

Meanwhile when I was a kid I was just wondering what to do all day.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

Shenrai said:


> Meanwhile when I was a kid I was just wondering what to do all day.


Non binary people exist :ghost: scary!!!


----------



## wartutor (Jun 24, 2021)

Holy shit I must be old. I miss the times when you could tell a male and female apart by just there anatomy. Wtf this world is doomed we need a meteor to hit the reset button for us. Good god. Hey Dr. Fauci how about explaining the science of gender to us and please use science to back up your findings. (Cut to 1950s b/w propaganda film about the birds and bees lol)


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

wartutor said:


> Holy shit I must be old. I miss the times when you could tell a male and female apart by just there anatomy. Wtf this world is doomed we need a meteor to hit the reset button for us. Good god. Hey Dr. Fauci how about explaining the science of gender to us and please use science to back up your findings. (Cut to 1950s b/w propaganda film about the birds and bees lol)


uh oh someone doesn't know the difference between sex and gender


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> uh oh someone doesn't know the difference between sex and gender


Seriously, the synonym for gender is sex. Why else would it be on a drivers license. If you meant sexuality, that's different. If you meant the difference between biological gender and gender identity, then that's also different.

Sex = Gender
Gender = Sex
Biological gender = There are not two genders, there are four. Each is determined by chromosome pairings: XX - Female, XY - Male, in certain (very extremely rare cases) genderless and intersex are possible. Intersex would be caused by an extra chromosome (XXY, XYY, XXX) and cause different abnormalities such as someone with a wang having a period or a girl with testes instead of ovaries. Genderless (called Gonadal dysgenesis) is caused in the most extremely rare cases where a person does not have sex glands and thus, their gender is indeterminable at birth without genetic testing, which could result in being fully genderless, which is about as rare as having Rhnull blood (about .0000000551282051% of the population has this.) 
Gender identity = What a person would like to be referred to as. Just like a name, it should be respected. A person can pick any pronoun to udentify with, but without surgical procedures and genetic testing, their biological gender remains the same.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> True, but that attracts different people to different things. You'll have the people who stick with the norm, those who stick with a character so overtly gay RuPaul wants to hire them for his Drag Race, and the always common, always hated, always feared absolute horndogs who pimp out the female selection with enormous boobs. I think, just with what's in store for Nintendo, they're gonna stick with M/F selection in Pokemon for the near future.
> 
> The other part of that is customization. The Mii engine is easy because they have such simple design, but Pokemon goes further with their designs in some cases. That means you need a full, new engine built exactly to customize every Pokemon Trainer's body, face, hair, etc. (which is more complicated than what the Mii Engine can do), and would ultimately result in delays on the Pokemon experience everybody wants.


I don’t see how people making overly gay characters is an issue, if anything it show how deeply customizable a game is. Gamers wanted games with super customization and having overly gay characters should be part of that desire. I think we might start seeing Nintendo moving away the stock binary. It might take time but we’ve already seen Nintendo of America removing binary translations of games, so I wouldn’t be shocked to start seeing that going back to Japanese at some point. There was a time when playing as a women or POC (person of color,) wasn’t a thing or was a rare thing in gaming, but times changed.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Seriously, the synonym for gender is sex. Why else would it be on a drivers license. If you meant sexuality, that's different. If you meant the difference between biological gender and gender identity, then that's also different.
> 
> Sex = Gender
> Gender = Sex
> ...


https://www.plannedparenthood.org/learn/teens/all-about-sex-gender-and-gender-identity


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> https://www.plannedparenthood.org/learn/teens/all-about-sex-gender-and-gender-identity


Still I label it as incorrect. Gender and Sex are fluid terms to be used in both settings. I think what Planned Parenthood is trying to say is Gender Role, which is how we should act in society. Not gender.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> Still I label it as incorrect. Gender and Sex are fluid terms to be used in both settings. I think what Planned Parenthood is trying to say is Gender Role, which is how we should act in society. Not gender.


actually yeah the description of gender in that article is wrong looking back on it lol
still think sex is sex and gender is gender though

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You should probably give this a read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_and_gender_distinction


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> actually yeah the description of gender in that article is wrong looking back on it lol
> still think sex is sex and gender is gender though
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


"In ordinary speech, _sex_ and _gender_ are often used interchangeably."
I still think we should stick with Identity, and keep Gender and Sex as interchangeable terms. Like popular and famous (bad example).


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> "In ordinary speech, _sex_ and _gender_ are often used interchangeably."
> I still think we should stick with Identity, and keep Gender and Sex as interchangeable terms. Like popular and famous (bad example).


Lemme make it simple for ya so you can understand.
Gender is social, Sex is biological. That's it. I won't be replying to this conversation any further because this is more stressful than fun.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2021)

This is the most stupid ask i seen Pokemon are animals find me a nonbinary  dog 

Also the kid did not write anything it was his dumb woke dad that did  Keep that nonsense out of pokemon


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

I want to quote whoever it was earlier. There are some Pokemon who don't even have genders or conformity because they can't. The Magnemite evolution path has 0 gender to it. Also, unless you're scrutinizing really hard, does the Pokemon's gender/sex/whatever-the-heck even matter? You are literally pitting actual animals in cage matches against each other, does it matter if your electric mouse has balls?


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> I want to quote whoever it was earlier. There are some Pokemon who don't even have genders or conformity because they can't. The Magnemite evolution path has 0 gender to it. Also, unless you're scrutinizing really hard, does the Pokemon's gender/sex/whatever-the-heck even matter? You are literally pitting actual animals in cage matches against each other, does it matter if your electric mouse has balls?



That proves the kid or the father is full of poop and never had play the games them


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> That proves the kid or the father is full of poop and never had play the games them


I'm sorry, I'm a diehard Pokemon fan. Would you like to keep insulting a kid? Does it make you feel better?

I want to remind you all again why it doesn't matter:
They are 898 cagefighting animals with magical powers and you're worried about the gender of a Pokemon? I would be more concerned about the Trainer than a bloodthirsty four armed pro wrestler turtle.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> That isn't the representation's fault though? That's the writers' fault for making a poorly written character?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Kinda is when you see jackasses like that guy on twitter trying to force companies to force LGBT representation basically just for the heck of it. I'll use comic books as an example. Nobody complained when they made Ice Man from the Xmen gay, he was still the same person, but it just happens to be gay. Its there but its not *THE* biggest part pf his overall personality... Fast forward to literally Safe Place and Snowflake (Yeah actual comic book characters) who are literally there because Twitter didn't shut up about it.


----------



## th3joker (Jun 24, 2021)

At what age does a child need to be told how to think about gender and sexuality? Just cut off everyones penis off and sew shut all the vaginas in the world. Problem solved


----------



## WG481 (Jun 24, 2021)

th3joker said:


> At what age does a child need to be told how to think about gender and sexuality? Just cut off everyones penis off and sew shut all the vaginas in the world. Problem solved


An easy fix, although painful.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Kinda is when you see jackasses like that guy on twitter trying to force companies to force LGBT representation basically just for the heck of it. I'll use comic books as an example. Nobody complained when they made Ice Man from the Xmen gay, he was still the same person, but it just happens to be gay. Its there but its not *THE* biggest part pf his overall personality... Fast forward to literally Safe Place and Snowflake (Yeah actual comic book characters) who are literally there because Twitter didn't shut up about it.


Again, it's the writer's fault for writing a character poorly.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Again, it's the writer's fault for writing a character poorly.


Not if they've been forced to write something they either don't want to write or don't know how to.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Kinda is when you see jackasses like that guy on twitter trying to force companies to force LGBT representation basically just for the heck of it. I'll use comic books as an example. Nobody complained when they made Ice Man from the Xmen gay, he was still the same person, but it just happens to be gay. Its there but its not *THE* biggest part pf his overall personality... Fast forward to literally Safe Place and Snowflake (Yeah actual comic book characters) who are literally there because Twitter didn't shut up about it.


Apart from that being a very extreme, odd, and from the sounds of it fucked up and a little bigoted example, there is nothing wrong with expressing the desire for representation. if a company or creator takes this in the wrong direction then that’s kind of on them. Because the thing is, it’s incredibly normal for characters to be created for fans. Like, that’s how bigger companies get by. But there’s a big difference between making some thing that ends up looking like it’s pandering versus making some thing that organically fits in with the story or the world.

Point is, there is zero reason that some bad eggs should stop the desire for wanting that diversity and people most certainly shouldn’t shut their mouth‘s about it, especially when in a lot of cases things aren’t even made for the sake of purely artistic vision and creativity in a lot of times are made to capture audiences and make money. I’m not really gonna cry over Disney executives getting complaints when they shut down and actually decent looking show with a non-binary protagonist but Green Light some thing like the live action Mulan.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Not if they've been forced to write something they either don't want to write or don't know how to.


If they don't know how to write an LGBT character just do this: Don't write one. No one's forcing them to put LGBT representation in. It's just something people like to see in media and ask for sometimes


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> to all the transphobes in the replies: non binary people are valid and them existing isn't a political issue, cry


Sorry to tell you my face is dry and tearless and I'm laughing at half of these people.



Stealphie said:


> actually yeah the description of gender in that article is wrong looking back on it lol
> still think sex is sex and gender is gender though
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Alright, let me put in a way my mother would say it to be so I can be clear: their ain't no motherfucking difference. All those people who say there is are fucking psychotic nutjobs who never had the physical and intimate touch of a human being so they push this dumb ass shit to try to make others confused and miserable. That's it, the end. That's all I'm gonna say on it.



Stealphie said:


> Again, it's the writer's fault for writing a character poorly.


They write them shitty because they put too much focus on their one quality trait of sex/color/etc instead of writing a character.



Stealphie said:


> If they don't know how to write an LGBT character just do this: Don't write one. No one's forcing them to put LGBT representation in. It's just something people like to see in media and ask for sometimes


Sometimes people are forced to to keep their job, but that's not worth keeping a job over. You say they have the write to not write a LGBT character, but then on the flipside you'll have people complain that "there's no representation! where is it!?" so, what do you want, for people to write shitty diversity or let them write what they want? Because let's face it, at this point it's almost impossible to write a character based solely on representation because 9 times out of 10, or 10 out of 10, it sucks and no one buys the product because of it.


----------



## duwen (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 267896



Yeah... no.
That bullshit killed Doctor Who and Star Trek, made a mockery of portions of the MCU, didn't help with Disney's initial plan for Star Wars, and has made everything attached to anything produced by the BBC in recent years laughable nonsense that panders to a minor subsection that was never the original target audience - while simultaneously losing their original target audience.

In terms of the actual percentage of the various non-cis minorities in the world, they are massively OVER represented in present day media.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 24, 2021)

duwen said:


> In terms of the actual percentage of the various non-cis minorities in the world, they are massively OVER represented in present day media.


… yeah this is incredibly yikes.

You’re saying…you’re actually trying to say that any minority is over represented in media. Like, think about that sentence for a few seconds. That any minority could ever be over represented in media.

You realize there’s like, not some sort of balancing game going on here. That it’s perfectly fine that some thing gets a lot of representation because in all likelihood they don’t have that much to begin with. Because they don’t. If something gets a lot of it, cool, that’s a good thing. If it’s genuinely hurting the quality of anything that you consume then I honestly have to wonder how good of writers they are to begin with, But the whole reason that pride month even exists in the first place is because of discrimination, underrepresentation, and isolation. That’s the entire point.

Also I want to point out, crazy enough, sometimes people just want to make a character there is a certain way. Just because they’re not cis and they’re not white and they’re not male doesn’t make it the result of some big movement or complaints. Sometimes a character just happens to be gay or non-binary or asexual or whatever and sometimes that’s a big part of their life, which is actually true in real life too for a lot of people. but if you think you’re seeing way too much of it then you have literally decades, a whole century worth of media and far more in terms of books that genuinely doesn’t give a shit about underrepresented parties. Go him, the library is always there


----------



## duwen (Jun 24, 2021)

machomuu said:


> … yeah this is incredibly yikes.
> 
> You’re saying…you’re actually trying to say that any minority is over represented in media. Like, think about that sentence for a few seconds. That any minority could ever be over represented in media.
> 
> ...



When representation serves the story, I'm all for it... but for the most part, it rarely does, and it's something that's shoehorned in to appease an extremely vocal minority and serves to undermine good story telling.
And, yes - shoehorning representation into everything *IS* over representation.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> to all the transphobes in the replies: non binary people are valid and them existing isn't a political issue, cry



Just because some people choose to not fall in line with the same line of thinking, does not make them transphobes. But here we go again, the LGBTQ community or whatever you want to call it... bashing people who don't bow down. Hypocrite. Isn't that going against your cause?


----------



## cearp (Jun 24, 2021)

machomuu said:


> You’re saying…you’re actually trying to say that any minority is over represented in media. Like, think about that sentence for a few seconds. That any minority could ever be over represented in media.



Looking at USA statistics, from wiki at least, it's saying a little less than 4% of the population are gay.
I don't have any numbers for this part, but I strongly feel they are represented much more in media than just 4% of people in the media. I'm not saying it's bad, not saying it's good, I'm just saying I believe that is what over representation is.
I don't think many people will argue that it is not in fashion today to represent gay people. So many companies seem to be doing it.
Hence Nintendo making this letter public.

Something I believe is UNDER represented is the USA's native/indigenous population... less than 2% of the population sadly, and I hardly come across any in mainstream media.

What this has to do with pokemon... nothing!
GF could create a pokemon that switches genders depending on the day of the week I guess, if they really want to please people.
But for 'nonbinary', as in not 0 or 1, not male or female... as others have mentioned, we already have genderless pokemon.
*Metagross is nonbinary*, not male, not female, not part of a binary gender system.
Young children probably don't really understand the mechanics of pokemon/genders/ivs/evs etc, no surprise this letter was written in the current climate.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> Promotional Item (x2). Neat.
> 
> I didn't expect kids to think about stuff like nonbinary gender. Maybe I'm old and times have changed.


it wasn't the kid that sent the letter willingly, but probably the parent that wants this shit shoehorned into every possible thing in existence. kids really don't care


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jun 24, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> all pokemon are genderless didn't you notice none of them have cock n balls or tits?!








'_Am I a joke to you_?' -Jynx, probably


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> Promotional Item (x2). Neat.
> 
> *I didn't expect kids to think about stuff like nonbinary gender. *Maybe I'm old and times have changed.




Maybe a parent put him up to it???


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2021)

WG481 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a diehard Pokemon fan. Would you like to keep insulting a kid?


Sure I love to insult the kid AKA the father


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

should've done this earlier


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Maybe a parent put him up to it???


That makes sense, maybe it's a case of parents enforcing something on their kids, or trying to gain internet fame with this stunt.

But it is interesting how times have changed. When I was a kid the gender stuff was unheard of, I honestly had no idea that this is a thing until recently.

People should be able to get information and learn about gender and sexuality, but I don't think little kids should have to worry about this stuff. I mean judging from how that letter was written that wasn't a teenager, it was a young child.


----------



## Shenrai (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> That makes sense, maybe it's a case of parents enforcing something on their kids, or trying to gain internet fame with this stunt.
> 
> But it is interesting how times have changed. When I was a kid the gender stuff was unheard of, I honestly had no idea that this is a thing until recently.
> 
> People should be able to get information and learn about gender and sexuality, but I don't think little kids should have to worry about this stuff. I mean judging from how that letter was written that wasn't a teenager, it was a young child.



I agree with this. I can't imagine a kid knowing anything about this or doing this in the first place without a parent influencing them in some way.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Pathetic way of promoting yourself.

In addition there are already Pokemon without gender such as Ditto, Zapdos, Regigigas, Azelf and most of those that fall into the Legendary category.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2021)

Magnus87 said:


> Pathetic way of promoting yourself.
> 
> In addition there are already Pokemon without gender such as Ditto, Zapdos, Regigigas, Azelf and most of those that fall into the Legendary category.


they would have known that if they actually play the game but I'm sure the father did not


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Just because some people choose to not fall in line with the same line of thinking, does not make them transphobes. But here we go again, the LGBTQ community or whatever you want to call it... bashing people who don't bow down. Hypocrite. Isn't that going against your cause?


There’s actual transphobia happening in this thread and calling that out and saying the are wrong isn’t some “hypocrisy.” This isn’t about wanting people to fall in line, it’s about wanting to stop a harmful practice and set of beliefs that kills innocent people every single day. Transphobia is the problems, transphobia harms and kills innocent people, it’s not hypocritical to be against something harmful towards the existence of others.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> beliefs that kills innocent people every single day.


Where? Iran? this site is hosted in Iran ?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Where? Iran? this site is hosted in Iran ?


There’s a high murder rate of trans people everywhere. In just 2020 alone there was 350 murdered
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...2020-transgender-day-of-remembrance-list/amp/
This doesn’t include the high rate of self-harm, attempted suicides, and suicides that are linked to transphobia as the rate lowers with acceptance
https://www.thetrevorproject.org/20...ts-reduce-suicide-attempts-among-lgbtq-youth/
Transphobia is a killer, be it directly as a result of trans people being murdered or as a result of the social damage that causes someone to take their own life. This isn’t just limited to trans people as even cis people who are considered “gender nonconforming” have been dealing with the effects of transphobia.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2017/06/06/sports/girl-soccer-player.amp.html
This story does have a good ending but it’s just an example of how transphobia goes beyond just harming the trans community.


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Where? Iran? this site is hosted in Iran ?



wtf Iran got to do with anything?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Where? Iran? this site is hosted in Iran ?


the abosulte insanity of your posts never ceases to amaze/entertain me


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 24, 2021)

It's sad that there is so much bigotry in this thread. It's like people only live to share their outdated beliefs and that's just really sad. I can't believe these people still exist in such a modern world


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> It's sad that there is so much bigotry in this thread. It's like people only live to share their outdated beliefs and that's just really sad. I can't believe these people still exist in such a modern world


Not agreen to the Kid ''DAD" dumb request to Nintendo does not make anyone in this Topic a bigot


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Not agreen to the Kid ''DAD" dumb request to Nintendo does not make anyone in this Topic a bigot



I'm talking about the "non-binary people don't exist" kind of remarks


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There’s a high murder rate of trans people everywhere. In just 2020 alone there was 350 murdered
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...2020-transgender-day-of-remembrance-list/amp/
> This doesn’t include the high rate of self-harm, attempted suicides, and suicides that are linked to transphobia as the rate lowers with acceptance
> https://www.thetrevorproject.org/20...ts-reduce-suicide-attempts-among-lgbtq-youth/
> ...


That's sad


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 24, 2021)

Nintendo has already done this...

Porygon and all the legendary Pokémon doesn't have a gender and all honesty most pokemon needs to be labled as a male or a female to breed. Ditto is a non binary Pokémon.

I understand LGTBQ but sometimes the logic has to be there. A pokemon is like an animal and most animals breed with the opposite sex. It's only us humans that put labels on everything.

The sims you can do that but not pokemon,

Also fun fact pokmeon look identical so you really can't tell if it is a male or a female. The only pokemon you could tell was a boy or a girl was Nidoking and Nidoqueen.


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

This thread actually makes me curious if nonbinary animals exist too. Is gender a social construct? This is all quite confusing.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 24, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> Please leave these kind of things out of a kid game.


No gender allowed in our kids game!



Reynardine said:


> This thread actually makes me curious if nonbinary animals exist too. Is gender a social construct? This is all quite confusing.


I would imagine animals don't care about gender, like at all. They have no conception of what male or female means since they're animals, they just exist. Since they don't share our understanding of binary gender (because binary gender is a western construct) or gender at all, perhaps we could consider all animals to be non-binary or agender.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> This thread actually makes me curious if nonbinary animals exist too. Is gender a social construct? This is all quite confusing.


I don't believe gender exists in animals, only sex. I don't think an enby pokemon would make much sense because... aren't pokemon basically animals? If they want nb stuff in pokémon, wouldn't be adding it as an option (or better yet) removing gender from the trainer customization thing?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> This thread actually makes me curious if nonbinary animals exist too. Is gender a social construct? This is all quite confusing.



Well if makes people feel better I always play as a girl in Pokémon lol I've been playing as a guy for so many years I had wanted to switch it up a little. But Pokémon are identical but in order to breed some have to be abled as makle or female. Then you have the Legendary Pokémon or the Pokémon that was made from a lab. 

The only thing I can see Nintendo doing if they have not done is let the girl or the guy character dress up in men or women clothing. Because once again Pokemon Y , Lets Go Evee, and Pokemon Sword I have played as a chick.


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

Seliph said:


> No gender allowed in our kids game!
> 
> 
> I would imagine animals don't care about gender, like at all. They have no conception of what male or female means since they're animals, they just exist. Since they don't share our understanding of binary gender or gender at all, perhaps we could consider all animals to be non-binary.


I think I understand a bit better now. So nonbinary means that someone doesn't feel exclusively male or female, it has nothing to do with looks or the biological gender.

I wonder at what age one starts to realize/question their own gender. I don't want to be disrespectful to anyone, but it still does seem odd to me that a little kid would think about this.


----------



## BeniBel (Jun 24, 2021)

As a psychologist, I can say that this gender trainwreck is hurting society and especially children. The amount of depressions and (attempted) suicides have sky rocketed these last few years. Often it's because children are starting to feel abnormal, if they are regular straight.

I'm glad Hungary has decided to protect children from these views They should discover this on their own when the time is right. People can and should be allowed to be any sexual orrientation they please, but let's keep this away from movies/games/... , Especially those which come into contact with children.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> I think I understand a bit better now. So nonbinary means that someone doesn't feel exclusively male or female, it has nothing to do with looks or the biological gender.
> 
> I wonder at what age one starts to realize/question their own gender. I don't want to be disrespectful to anyone, but it still does seem odd to me that a little kid would think about this.



Ehh it's a rather complex issue some men and women feel they are born in the wrong body. But people have to realize this has been going on for thousands of years. As for the child I mean no disrespect but it wasn't a good letter to send because Nintendo already have genderless pokemon inside the game.  

At the end of the day there are two genders male or female. Now if you want to "feel" like a woman or a man that is no problem that is your choice but unless you surgically remove your private area (which most dont do) despite how you feel on the inside you will still be labeled as the gender you are born on the outside. I have no problem with transgender people or people who like the same sex... but the difference is for the people who like the same sex that has been going on for thousand of years but for the transgender people unless you go all the way from male to female or female to male you will still be considered as male. 

This may sound a little racist but lets just say a white guy paint is skin black and now he calls himself a black guy because he feels black on the inside. Unless he actually change his skin and the texture of his skin as a black man he will always still be a while man all he is doing is painting is skin black. It's kinda he same thing I hope this really make sense. You can wear wigs and makeup and etc..etc.. and even get implants but if you still have the male anatomy  you have to get rid of it completely to be considered as a 100% female and it goes vice versa.


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

BeniBel said:


> As a psychologist, I can say that this gender trainwreck is hurting society and especially children. The amount of depressions and (attempted) suicides have sky rocketed these last few years. Often it's because children are starting to feel abnormal, if they are regular straight.
> 
> I'm glad Hungary has decided to protect children from these views They should discover this on their own when the time is right. People can and should be allowed to be any sexual orrientation they please, but let's keep this away from movies/games/... , Especially those which come into contact with children.


In my opinion it is the unjustified prejudice of people (and the feeling of shame for being "different" caused by it) that is driving people into depression and suicide.

That's why it would be helpful to portray non heterosexuality and gender nonconformity in a positive light in media (including games).

I agree that very young children should not be confronted with this, but removing the topic from schools and banning it from public media is a mistake. It adds further fuel to the prejudice of people.


When I was a teenager homosexuality was very much frowned upon and not talked about in public.

This fear of being called out for being "wrong" and not being able to talk to anybody about how I feel hurts. I didn't know how my friends / parents would react if I ever mentioned it. I felt alone in the world and hated myself for being different.

I can only imagine that nonbinary people experience similar feelings of shame and being left alone.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 24, 2021)

@Reynardine 

Ehh it's once again a deep topic because I will give you an example. Transgender women are playing on sports team as naturally born women and it is giving the girls a disadvantage. The thing with children being so young they can be easily influenced and your mind doesn't fully develop until you are 25 years old. At the end of the day it will come down to the parents and their children because as much as parents try to shield their children from the truth (sex, drugs, and etc..) they can get exposed to those things quickly.  

Homosexuality and Prostitution was being done for thousands and thousands of years and nothing is going to change that. You have some men and women that are genially attracted to the same sex there is nothing wrong with them that is what they like. 

Hell I think some transgender chicks' are hot and you would never tell they were born a male if you look at some of them. Some of them look prettier than some women. So at the end of the day it is a extremely touchy an difficult subject to cover on a gaming forum lol.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There’s actual transphobia happening in this thread and calling that out and saying the are wrong isn’t some “hypocrisy.” This isn’t about wanting people to fall in line, it’s about wanting to stop a harmful practice and set of beliefs that kills innocent people every single day. Transphobia is the problems, transphobia harms and kills innocent people, it’s not hypocritical to be against something harmful towards the existence of others.



You just completely invalidated everything I said.


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Ehh it's a rather complex issue some men and women feel they are born in the wrong body. But people have to realize this has been going on for thousands of years. As for the child I mean no disrespect but it wasn't a good letter to send because Nintendo already have genderless pokemon inside the game.
> 
> At the end of the day there are two genders male or female. Now if you want to "feel" like a woman or a man that is no problem that is your choice but unless you surgically remove your private area (which most dont do) despite how you feel on the inside you will still be labeled as the gender you are born on the outside. I have no problem with transgender people or people who like the same sex... but the difference is for the people who like the same sex that has been going on for thousand of years but for the transgender people unless you go all the way from male to female or female to male you will still be considered as male.
> 
> This may sound a little racist but lets just say a white guy paint is skin black and now he calls himself a black guy because he feels black on the inside. Unless he actually change his skin and the texture of his skin as a black man he will always still be a while man all he is doing is painting is skin black. It's kinda he same thing I hope this really make sense. You can wear wigs and makeup and etc..etc.. and even get implants but if you still have the male anatomy  you have to get rid of it completely to be considered as a 100% female and it goes vice versa.


The problem is that biological gender and gender identitiy are two entirely different things.
Biological gender is what you are born as, either male or female. (In very rare cases hermaphrodite).

Gender identity is what you identify as. This is where it gets complicated because it does not have to match your biological gender.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 24, 2021)

It doesn't have to be confusing. Once upon a time there were man and woman. Now, we got 324535674568847874 genders that don't exist but people are forcing us to accept they do in their insanity. I don't get why it's got to be so complicated nowadays? Can't people count to 2 anymore?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> It doesn't have to be confusing. Once upon a time there were man and woman. Now, we got 324535674568847874 genders that don't exist but people are forcing us to accept they do in their insanity. I don't get why it's got to be so complicated nowadays? Can't people count to 2 anymore?


there's like 5 or so, i think


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> there's like 5 or so, i think



no there are like 60


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> no there are like 60


I'm not extremely knowledged in this topic


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I'm not extremely knowledged in this topic



me neither, I know a few but I just looked it up


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> me neither, I know a few but I just looked it up


I only really know non binary and trans to be honest


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I only really know non binary and trans to be honest



I don't know if trans counts as a gender because you go from 1 gender to another, it's more of a process isn't it?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I don't know if trans counts as a gender because you go from 1 gender to another, it's more of a process isn't it?


Well, isn't it only a change that affects your body today make you similar to the opposite gender


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> there's like 5 or so, i think


I just remembered this website: https://nonbinary.wiki/wiki/List_of_nonbinary_identities

There's even a second list with "uncommon" identities: https://nonbinary.wiki/wiki/List_of_uncommon_nonbinary_identities


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> I just remembered this website: https://nonbinary.wiki/wiki/List_of_nonbinary_identities
> 
> There's even a second list with "uncommon" identities: https://nonbinary.wiki/wiki/List_of_uncommon_nonbinary_identities


Thanks, it'll really help


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Thanks, it'll really help


Some of the uncommon ones are kinda amusing and baffling. But I guess most of the people who contributed to the list were serious.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> Some of the uncommon ones are kinda amusing and baffling. But I guess most of the people who contributed to the list were serious.


Agreed


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 24, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I'm talking about the "non-binary people don't exist" kind of remarks



Do you know who John Money was?


----------



## raging_chaos (Jun 25, 2021)

So some kid's relative is shamelessly using them to write this letter to Nintendo, how insecure of an adult does one have to be to come up with this.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 25, 2021)

raging_chaos said:


> So some kid's relative is shamelessly using them to write this letter to Nintendo, how insecure of an adult does one have to be to come up with this.


Maybe they were traumatized and they ended up paying the kid in ice cream


----------



## raging_chaos (Jun 25, 2021)

The simple solution to all this gender talk is to get rid of gender entirely and start labeling people by chromosomes at birth. I don't care what surgery you have or what pill you take you can't change being an XX or a XY.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


>



Hillarious


----------



## Seliph (Jun 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


>



In all seriousness, trying to categorize every single gender identity or to even act like such a thing is possible is futile. There's no need for such rigid labeling and categorization, most non-binary people just exist how they are, just outside of the binary. The non-binary wiki doesn't really have much of a basis in reality outside of some tumblr internet spaces. Most people don't feel a need to label exactly who they are or fit themselves into any one box.



Bringing up this video again because it's a fantastic case about the topic


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> In all seriousness, trying to categorize every single gender identity or to even act like such a thing is possible is futile. There's no need for such rigid labeling and categorization, most non-binary people just exist how they are, just outside of the binary. Most people don't feel a need to label exactly who they are or fit themselves into any one box.


I agree, categorizing is extremely difficult and must be done in a simple way


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 25, 2021)

raging_chaos said:


> The simple solution to all this gender talk is to get rid of gender entirely and start labeling people by chromosomes at birth. I don't care what surgery you have or what pill you take you can't change being an XX or a XY.



That's the entire point you are either a man or a woman there is no in-between. Homosexually (man or woman) has been around since the beginning of time and even some animals have sex with the same type of sex just for pleasure. But people have to realize just like everything on earth the body is designed to reproduce . It is in a mans DNA to sleep with as many woman as he can to reproduce and it is in a woman's DNA to feel some type of security from a man as their protector.

Marriage, Nonbinary and etc..etc.. that is all manmade. When it comes to transgender (one again) people are entitled to how they feel but all they are doing is emulating a woman or a man. You may look like a woman or a man on the outside but the inside you have your original body parts. For example you can have a transgender woman that looks just like a woman on the outside but on the inside she doesn't have a uterus , eggs, vagina, and etc..etc.. the things that can make her a woman. I mean sure she can buy breasts and etc..etc.. but she can't buy the things that would make her a real woman.

Once again transgender people can feel like a woman or a man in spirit but in reality it really can't be done unless they get a complete gender change. But once again it would be more of artificial than natural. Once again I'm sorry if I offended anyone but it's just factual.

I can pretend that I'm rich on the outside by having fancy clothes but I don't have the bank account or the lifestyle of a rich person it's kinda where I'm getting at. It's nothing wrong feeling like I'm rich but in reality I'm not rich.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 25, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Once again transgender people can feel like a woman or a man in spirit but in reality it really can't be done unless they get a complete gender change. But once again it would be more of artificial than natural. Once again I'm sorry if I offended anyone but it's just factual.
> 
> I can pretend that I'm rich on the outside by having fancy clothes but I don't have the bank account or the lifestyle of a rich person it's kinda where I'm getting at. It's nothing wrong feeling like I'm rich but in reality I'm not rich.


That's literally not how gender works.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 25, 2021)

machomuu said:


> That's literally not how gender works.



I'm speaking more biologically not spiritually or emotionally. A person can be what they want to be but biologically when you go to the bathroom you either use your male or female body parts to go. There is no third option for you to use the restroom. (Unless you have both) which some people do have. I seen documentaries where a man can have more than one penis and a woman have more than one vagina. 

Unless aliens cross breed with humans you will get a another variant of humans.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 25, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm speaking more biologically not spiritually or emotionally.


So you're describing sex, not gender.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Why would you want non-binary Pokèmon?




If there's no binaries, then there's no code, no coding means no pokèmon :V
Lol, also, while they basically replied with a non-answer (typical), guess at least nice of them to include some goodies in the reply.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 25, 2021)

machomuu said:


> So you're describing sex, not gender.



In a nutshell it's like religion. That is the best way I can possibly explain it.  A person can be whatever gender they want to be but physically it's either one or the other.

I really wish there is an afterlife but idk if there is really one or not until the day I die. Physically I no longer exist but spiritually I may live forever. 

It's really complicated because there is an answer to everything and you really can't tell a person how to label themselves as emotionally or spiritually.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> No gender allowed in our kids game!


Male and Female, that's all the genders there is to have.


----------

